# Music piece identification help required (Solved)



## Lewis Emblack (Jul 25, 2020)

I have recently been looking for some orchestral MIDI projects/templates to import into Reaper so as to be able to have a play with libraries and layering. I am relatively new to this and the instruments I have (EWHO Diamond newbie here), and due to other things going on don't have the time (nor really the ability yet) to try and score my own piece in order to just have a play when I get time to do music stuff, so thought getting the MIDI for an existing piece would be easier. I came across a .mid file just titled 'Howard Shore' - I put a piano on it and recognise it from numerous places but can't for the life of me know what it is...I am not sure it is Howard Shore either. It is driving me mad and want to listen to the original to see if it is what I am after.
I have added a snippet of the most recognisable part and wonder if anyone able to identify it at all?


----------



## Lewis Emblack (Jul 25, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Was this in Requiem for a dream?


That's it! Clint Mansell - Requiem For A Dream! Thank you so much for that, it was driving me insane haha


----------

